# Simpleshot black latex



## Luck over skill

Simple shot just added black latex sheets to their website, if u guys wanna check it out. I'm gonna have to try these out and see how they compare to tbg


----------



## ghost0311/8541

I got some that Nathan and Andy gave me at the swamp stomp shoot and I like them.


----------



## treefork




----------



## Luck over skill

treefork said:


>


Yea lol I saw that video after my post I was just so excited when I saw it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience

Oh heck yeah. Just what I've been wanting. Style and sun resistance. Ordering some NOW!


----------



## Ibojoe

This is good news! I just ordered and it's much cheaper, at least the really wide ones.


----------



## inconvenience

Yea. I hope they eventually offer .040 too. But this is great news. Both functionally and asthetically.


----------



## Tremoside

Awesome to have this option! Great idea!


----------



## flipgun

Going to work now. Ordering when I get home.


----------



## Rayshot

inconvenience said:


> Yea. I hope they eventually offer .040 too. But this is great news. Both functionally and asthetically.


Yeah, if .04 is in the future, awesome.

Perhaps they are Researching it for the .02 and .04 lovers.


----------



## inconvenience

Rayshot said:


> inconvenience said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea. I hope they eventually offer .040 too. But this is great news. Both functionally and asthetically.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, if .040 is in the future, awesome.
> 
> Perhaps they are Researching it for the .02 and .04 lovers.
Click to expand...

Yea .030 made the most sense to start with for sure though. I think most of us use 3/8" steel for daily shooting.

Super cool either way. I'm more excited about the look than the UV protection honestly 

I just like .040 for narrower fork tips or when shooting really heavy.


----------



## PrideProducts

What's people's opinions of this stuff?

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78

I bought some die cut bands in the new black latex and they shoot well. I have them on one of my scouts and have a identical set on another scout only in regular latex. I find them quite comparable. Personally the difference is minimal for me and the way I shoot.


----------



## Kalevala

I bought black latex sheet from Simpleshot and I'm not sure what to think 
Everytime when elongation ratio goes over 1:5 this latex kind of over stretch and shoots worse than with 1:4,5 ratio.
I have tried this now with two different kind of band sets, one was 1"-3/4" and other 1" straight cut, same thing :iono:


----------



## RomeoAlfa

I just got some the other day and so far the speed results aren't overly impressive. I also noticed similar results as Kalevala that if you stretch it too far you don't pick up any more speed. I will have to do some more testing with it to get more conclusive results. I think this black latex could potentially perform very well outside on a sunny day when the sun heats up the bands. I noticed that the Simpleshot video did the band comparison testing outdoors on a sunny day, maybe for this reason?


----------



## Flatband

I like it, smooth, easy drawing. Only time will tell on the durability but so far so good!


----------



## inconvenience

Odd. They must be tinkering with the formula or something.

The batch I got is slow UNTIL you reach 5x and it "wants" to go further. And it can take going to 5.5 or so for a good long while. I'm used to 040 and that stuff is hot at lower stretch ratios.

I'm not sure how I like it. But I am gonna give it a full day in court.


----------



## inconvenience

I really wanted to like this stuff but I'm finding it underwhelming. Regular TBG seems faster.

I'm gonna be really sad when I band up my last .040.

I may just become a tube shooter.


----------



## inconvenience

Ok, It warned up around here.

While this stuff was inferior to TBG in the cold, it's quite good warm. It is extremely agressive. It seems particulaly good for short draw lengths.

I think for the price it's hard to beat. Hell, at least order a little to make cool band ties and wrraps.


----------



## Ibojoe

I really can't believe the longevity of this stuff. I shoot at least a hundred shots a day, I've had a set of Nathan's die cuts on for three weeks now. I've never done that with anything. Funny thing is,it seems to shoot better now than it did new. When it was new I wasn't impressed at all but now the marbles are zippin.


----------



## Kalevala

inconvenience said:


> I think for the price it's hard to beat.


Exactly, price is not bad at all, You get a lot of rubber with 18 dollar.

I just hope, that winter will pass quickly so I can try this black latex in warmer weather.


----------



## Flatband

It's got some characteristics of natural gum rubber. That being, the more you use it the better it is. When you first start using some types of gum rubber, they tend to be a little slow. Then they warm up with usage and do better.


----------



## crapshot

wonder if there like texs shooters black lb 2000 black band sets


----------



## Flatband

Very,very similar Dan. I wondered the same thing.


----------



## inconvenience

I completely agree about the breaking in period. I'm about three hundred shots into my current set and it's completely sweet. At first they are a little bit stiff on the pull and a little slow. But 50 shots in and reasonably warm weather and this stuff may be my new favorite. I think this is the first time I've had a marble do a through-and-through on a hanging can. (Dead center, short string)

This is a product you have to give a full day in court. It changes properties like a good pair of leatger shoes.


----------



## Ibojoe

I've been lovin the stuff. My first set finally started to break at the pouch yesterday. Retied and kept going.it seems to out stretch the amber. It seems to stretch forever, but doesn't seem to pick up much speed. I'm liking it. The price and longevity are my favorite I think.


----------



## fireball1022

I like it. It draws smooth and hits hard i use .44 lead and it out shoots tbg


----------



## Chesapeake Inuit

I like the stuff. Shoots really nice butterfly at a 5X stretch in my basement at 60 degrees. Should do even better when spring comes and the temps warm up. It does have a nice smooth pull as one of the other shooters mentioned. I love Theraband Gold but this stuff seems to be superior.


----------



## Dr J

Greetings, would anyone care to trade some black latex for Tropical hard wood natural forks ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Georges Gaggo

I just got mine a couple of weeks ago and banded up half a dozen of my slingshots. Since I don't shoot the same ss for much time a day (but change them quite often, even within the same shooting round), I did not really broke them all in to have a longstanding experience. However, I like the stuff (for use and aesthetics) and will prefer it over tbg in the future. But as several said before; summer is to come to prove the bands qualitiesmin warmer ambiente.


----------



## Rayshot

The other day I had the same cut of TBG, .03, and the black latex. 7/8 tapered to 5/8 with 6.5 inch active with a 32 inch draw. That puts the stretch ratio at 5:1

*The fps on average were; *

TBG 195

Black 213

.03 220+

*As for longevity;*

I don't shoot TBG.

The .03 I get appx 150 shots per band set

The black seemed to get a bit more than the .03 but I didn't count my shots. I will have to count the shots next time.


----------

